# Rest time for a pulled pork



## atown25 (Feb 17, 2017)

How long do you have to let it set before you can start pulling the pork apart. Sorry this is my second pulled pork and the first didn't come out very well. Mine has been going all night and looking very good so far. It's almost up to the IT just didn't know when it would be okay to start pulling if it's not gonna get eaten for another 8 hours


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 17, 2017)

What is your IT at now? The pork will stay hot in the cooler for 3-5 hrs, Just wrap tightly in towel, You can foil first. It can be easily pulled just before your guests arrive. . You can also wrap tightly in foil, and keep in an oven at 150


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 17, 2017)

Your looking for an IT of 200-205 or when the bone pulls out clean.

If it gets done ahead of time just double wrap it in foil & put it in a 170 degree oven, until you are ready to pull it.

I like to pull it right before we eat, and don't forget the finishing sauce.

Most of us use So'FlaQuers recipe.

Here it is:

*SoFlaQ’uers finishing sauce*

1 Cup Cider Vinegar
2 Tablespoons Brown Sugar
1 Teaspoon Tony Chachere's Cajun Seasoning
1 Teaspoon Course Black Pepper
1 Teaspoon Red Pepper Flakes

Warm the Vinegar up enough so that it disolves the Sugar well. Then add the remaining ingredients.

I use it in one of those clear Ketchup bottles you can get from Wally World for about $0.99. Snip a little bit larger hole out of the spout with a pair of scissors. Once all your ingredients are mixed together, put your finger over the top, and shake vigorously.

Randomly squirt this over warm freshly pulled Pork, then kind of mix it up with gloved hands. This adds very little heat (despite the Red Pepper) and mellows out the stronger, gamier parts of the Shoulder. The Vinegar also helps break it down even more for some REAL juiicy pork.

Personally, I eat it just like that, but your guests can add whatever "Q sauce they prefer once it's on their plates or bun!

Hope this helps!

Al


----------



## seenred (Feb 17, 2017)

ATOWN25 said:


> How long do you have to let it set before you can start pulling the pork apart.


Howdy ATOWN25,

Good advice given by the guys.  Here's my 2 cents on the answer to your specific question.  I let the foil-tented butt rest on the counter until the it has cooled off enough that I can get in there and start shredding it without burning my fingers.  IMO, there's really no reason to let it rest longer than that.  If mine gets done hours ahead of serving time, I'll go ahead and pull it anyway, store it in a foil covered, oven-safe pan, with some liquid splashed over it - like a finishing sauce - then store it in the fridge.  Then, before dinner time, just pop it in a 300* oven for 20 minutes or so to reheat.

Red


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 17, 2017)

After you get the IT to 200 ish I pull and rest for 45-60 minutes. Now that being said you can pull it right away if needed. Or wrap in a cooler for 4 hours then pull.


----------



## atown25 (Feb 17, 2017)

It came out great guys thanks













IMG_3875.JPG



__ atown25
__ Feb 17, 2017


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 17, 2017)

Looks like it turned out great.... Way to go ATOWN. good job. Point for your effort and success....


----------



## atown25 (Feb 17, 2017)

It was a 15 hour smoke with just a rub on it. Smoked all night and till abut 12:30 this afternoon. Going back to work tonight and taking it for myself and the 2 other guys I work with. If there's any left. My 10yr old won't stop eating it


----------



## dukeburger (Feb 18, 2017)

Great job!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 18, 2017)

Glad to hear it turned out well for you!

Al


----------



## comer4tide (Feb 23, 2017)

Looks great!


----------

